# Slippers? House Shoes? Comfy? Yes!



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I finished these yesterday. The floors in my house are laminate and vinyl, no carpet, so the floors get cold, and with two dogs, the dirt sits right on top. Now, I'm not complaining...I planned it this way, just stating a fact. 

I could have used my embroidery machine to put something cute on top, but since I didn't know if they would fit or not, I didn't bother. A fabric flower, using the same flannel I used for the lining would be cute too, but these were my first try. 









They are comfy, and because of the cotton content, my feet are warm, but have not sweated in them! I used Simplicity pattern 2278. I cut the top of the shoe higher and wider in the width. I left off the strap and added elastic to the back of the shoe to help keep it on my heel. Next ones I will make a bit wider, and higher in the heel for a more perfect fit. All in all... I LOVE THEM! 

Here's how they are constructed...
The tops are denim with fusible batting and flannel lining. The bottoms are denim (for durability), fusible lining, flannel and grip fabric.









Ready for the final sewing. I zig zagged the top and the sole so they would not fray. 









Whallah! House shoes! I'd like to have about a dozen pair!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very cute! I wear crocs in my house though, nonstop, as we have concrete floors.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I love my crocs too CJ. Closest thing to not wearing shoes at all, which is my first preference.


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

happyjunker said:


> I love my crocs too CJ. Closest thing to not wearing shoes at all, which is my first preference.


I LOVE my Crocs! They're my official farm shoes.

Those slippers look awesome! Where'd you find such a neat pattern?


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Simplicity pattern 2278


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

pure awesomeness!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Too cute!!!! Love your fabric selections. Good job!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I really like them. You could make them in black and spray the bottom with some of that waterproof sealer stuff them wear them everywhere too.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Happyjunker, those slippers look real comfy also. I'm going to get that pattern for myself.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I love them and I think I might be able to make myself a pair.


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

Singer 401A?

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's the pair I'm working on now. I picked up a baby crib bumper for $1 at a thrift store. The filler is a nice quality firm batting. I cut the shoes out, and since it is finished on both sides with fabric, it was so much quicker to put these together. No lining or cutting batting. I traced the pattern on the fabric, then sewed 1/4 inch inside the traced line before cutting out. This way, the fabric did not shift. I will run the bias tape (that originally covered the cording on the bumper pad) around the top, and down the outside of the back to cover the seam, which I sewed on the right side side for comfort. I will be able to get at least 3 pair out of this $1 bumper pad, plus a few yards of nice soft cording for future projects. 

I made a permanent pattern out of a Christmas gift box, so I'm just tracing with a marker the outline and cutting out. Grippy stuff for the bottom, and I'm good to go. Still no embellishments, or machine embroidery until I perfect the process. 

And yes, Olpoop, my beloved Singer 401A!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Love them! Might make a pair for me.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Are you using a pattern and how can I get one?? s


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I used Simplicity pattern 2278. My feet are wide, so I ended up tracing my feet, and cutting the top of the pattern wider as well for the second pair. I made a permanent pattern out of a gift box, as I plan to use it to make many more.


----------

